
Eternal September - crumpled
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September
======
ratboy666

      # sdate - Eternal September Date
      #
      # date -d '1993-09-01 UTC 8130 days'
      #
      # ce: .mshell;
      #
      s=`date --date="1993-09-01 UTC" +%s`
      if [ -z $1 ]; then
        n=`date +%s`
      else
        n=`date --date="$1" +%s`
      fi
      d=`expr \( $n - $s \) / 86400 + 1`
      if [ $d -ge 1 ]; then
        echo September $d, 1993
      else
        echo Error: date not in Eternal September epoch
      fi
    

And today is:

September 8153, 1993

Yes, I mourn the internet.

------
crumpled
I keep imagining that we can/will keep carving out new digital spaces that can
hold the old hacker spirit. I'm just not sure what it looks like.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Maybe something like the CPM Users' Club.

------
anonbanker
Most of you weren't even alive in 1993.

Which means you never got to experience the internet.

And you don't know why it was important for those of us that did.

~~~
unfunco
That's quite the assumption. You're quite the seasoned pioneer, tell us
stories about the olden days, grandad.

I'd guess that most of the HN audience is actually older than 22, you're not
the only witness to the birth and growth of the Internet.

~~~
anonbanker
I'll make you and offer: we'll trade stories. I'd love to hear your stories of
usenet back in '92\. You go first.

